# herding pictures!!!!!!



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

here are some herding pictures of my aussies. enjoy


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice! You have beautiful dogs.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Great pictures! Beautiful Aussies, I love herders


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you 

i love your signature CorgiKarma 
i want a shirt that says "real dogs dont have tails" it just too cute


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, they're great. I always love seeing a dog do what it was bred to do.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I really wish I had more access to sheep farms. the only places I can bring my dogs are 2 hours away


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

the place i go every week is an hour away. but we have ducks here at my house to practice on which is nice. and hopefully in the future get boer goats. just that darn fencing is so expensive!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Furkids (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely pics! I enjoy the ones with the ducks 
I aggree it's great to see a dog working it's strengths. Hope we see more!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

here are a few more herding pics of my dogs i have so many!!!


----------



## chrisl121212 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice pictures. You have very nice dogs.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Very Awesome!!! Seeing a dog work, doing what it was bred to do makes me smile! Keep up the good work (and pictures!!)


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aw I love your Aussies!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks everyone. i do love herding and trialing in herding and so do my aussies


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, and beautiful dogs in action (wow, almost typed in "beautiful ducks in action" >.< ).

You'll have to stick around and share more


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

These are WONDERFUL pics! Please do share some more! I love seeing dogs with a job... how awesome!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks everyone!!!!! i will definatly stay around, and keep the pictures coming i have so many!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

How many dogs do you have? They are beautiful! I really love merle and reds, your dogs are gorgeous! Makes me want to get an Aussie.  Definitely want to see more of your pack.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Hallie said:


> How many dogs do you have? They are beautiful! I really love merle and reds, your dogs are gorgeous! Makes me want to get an Aussie.  Definitely want to see more of your pack.


i have 3 wonderful aussies
-thank you so much for the comment on them. i do love them and enjoy training them for different dog sports
here is a group picture of them they dont look the best, their tongues were down to the ground, and they were all wet from playing in their pool.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Makes me almost want an Aussie...almost. They are too high energy for this couch potato. Oh, and I third, fourth, etc. on more pictures.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cool 
It's always nice to see dogs doing what they love and loving what they do. Plus herding is just fun to watch.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

your red girl has a very well defined stop, I've never seen that although I have seen the other end of the spectrum tho too with almost no stop.

Her head gives her a very strong apperance.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

ok here are the newest herding pictures of madison working. she is doing great!!!!!!! she has so much instict and drive to work thats all she wants to do sometimes. i know that i will be able to get a WTCH (Working Trial Champion) on her, she just has that something about her


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks she does make you want to go awww doesn't she


----------

